# Anyone know of kengor??



## cooljjay (Dec 18, 2008)

On my never ending hunt for strange things I came across this. I was on hunt for things to flip to fill my other collecting habits and I came across this lens name kengor. I've never heard of it and for 5$ i figured I would grab it and investigate it, couldn't find anything on google and no past auctions on ebay. Can anyone shine a light on this guy?


----------



## mikemicki (Dec 18, 2008)

Never heard of it.  Searching the internet I did find this .pdf file.   Under ANON  (anonymous I presume) on page 35 of 813.  http://www.uptowngallery.org/Murray/LVM/LVM.pdf


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 19, 2008)

There were many anonymous lens makers trying to imitate some more known camera and lens makers, including a similarity in name. Kengor, I believe is a Japanese lens of sorts and might have been made for a specific camera. If you wouldn't mind, I would love to see the lens from behind, to see what kind of mount comes with. Thanks in advance.


----------



## cooljjay (Dec 19, 2008)

here you go.


----------



## compur (Dec 19, 2008)

Looks like Minolta SR mount, earlier pre-set type.

If there is a short rod coming out of the rear of the lens that opens/closes
the diaphragm (doesn't look like there is) then it is Minolta SR/MC mount.


----------

